# Fasteners?



## hardknot (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm looking for some advice from people more knowledgable than I. I'm designing a project that involves two pieces of plywood, roughly 30 inches square, sandwiched together. I need to fasten the top piece to the bottom at or near the four corners. I need a fastener that will allow me to quickly remove/secure the top piece. I'm not very knowledgable in this department. Any good advice?

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Maybe, something like this?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorta depends on a cpl things..........

How often is it gonna get taken apart.....and frequency.And next....one of my favorites,what's the budget?

Looking at it another way....NASCAR,pitstop fast,once a day removal/replace thats cheap?

Or....F1,we don't care how much it costs....it's gotta have bling?BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could just use screws as our hardware expert Scott pointed out. If the pieces will be separated and refastened repeatedly, you could use "T" nuts on the bottom piece and a threaded bolt on the top piece. Or, you could use threaded inserts in the bottom piece and a threaded bolt in the top piece. Or, you could use connecter bolts.

It all depends on what you care will be visible.













 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How about hinges and clasps.


----------



## hardknot (Aug 23, 2011)

So, I see I did not provide enough detail. It will function as a type of game table, so I would like it to look nice, but my budget has limits. It will be taken apart repeatedly, so the T nuts would work, but if I use it a lot I might be tempted to break it! Maybe some type of clasp, but I'm not having luck searching for what I want. Is there something like a cam connector, which only requires a quarter turn to secure, but has a thumb screw instead of a phillips drive? 

Thanks for your imput guys.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I'm no expert...*

But how about a window latch? :smile:


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

Look for latches for a leaf in a table top. I have seen them but can't remember where. Looks a lot like the window latches above.


----------

